# Simone Young



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Having recently discovered this conductress hearing both he Bruckner 3 & 8 and he Mahler 2. The Bruckner's are in all respects good and the Mahler 2 only slightly less so (tempi).
The Hamburg band are excellent and the recorded sound is in all 3 cases superb.
How do other members feel about Simone Young be interesting to find out.

Poly.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Bruckner 3rd and I love it. I would get more of her stuff, but the Oehms label is very, very expensive.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Most all of her recordings are available on Spotify. I do like her interpretations. Her Mahler second is very powerful and might even be better than the Solti and CSO recording I own.

Kevin


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks all seems like a real find. i am looking forward to hearing more from her.


----------

